# Ikea



## sumada

Has anyone an idea when ikea will open in festival city Cairo. Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland

I don't think we have anyone on board who is working on the actual building site, so I will give a guess.. 2 weeks next Thursday


Sorry but no idea at all,


----------



## aykalam

sumada said:


> Has anyone an idea when ikea will open in festival city Cairo. Thanks


I don't know about Ikea, festival city web says the centre will open Q4 2012, but I would take that with a pinch of salt, the place is very much a building site still.


----------



## Lanason

I know some guys working on the project so I will try and find out but early next year was the prediction last time I asked


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lanason said:


> I know some guys working on the project so I will try and find out but early next year was the prediction last time I asked




Inshaallah


----------



## Maireadhoey

MaidenScotland said:


> Inshaallah


The completion date for the centre is June 2013. M&S and carrefour are currently on site fitting out. Ikea due to start fit out next month, you will see the blue iconic cladding going up in the next few weeks, Inshallah


----------



## charleen

I
b
m


----------



## MaidenScotland

Now that is a nice little business for someone... erecting flat packs


----------



## aykalam

Maireadhoey said:


> The completion date for the centre is June 2013. M&S and carrefour are currently on site fitting out. Ikea due to start fit out next month, you will see the blue iconic cladding going up in the next few weeks, Inshallah


Does that mean they'll have a new Carrefour next door to the existing one in Downtown? :confused2:

M&S...


----------



## Maireadhoey

aykalam said:


> Does that mean they'll have a new Carrefour next door to the existing one in Downtown? :confused2:
> 
> M&S...


Yes but it will be bigger than any of their other stores in Egypt


----------



## MaidenScotland

I am off to buy a screwdriver and set myself up as a carpenter


----------



## Maireadhoey

MaidenScotland said:


> Now that is a nice little business for someone... erecting flat packs


And imagine the wonderful sights we will see as they load the motorbikes, donkeys and microbuses to get it home!


----------



## aykalam

With that huge Carrefour and Ikea opening in the same location, expect traffic jams all the way to infinity and beyond


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> I am off to buy a screwdriver and set myself up as a carpenter


Ikea already offer that service, for an extra charge


----------



## Maireadhoey

aykalam said:


> With that huge Carrefour and Ikea opening in the same location, expect traffic jams all the way to infinity and beyond



We just moved from beside the site to Maadi and that was one of the reasons, road 90 is a disaster already. The government hold "ransom strips" as they are commonly called down each side of the ring road, so although the developers are responsible for the roads on site the roads department will make the connection to it.....doesn't bear thinking about


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> Ikea already offer that service, for an extra charge




but I will do it correctly first time..


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> but I will do it correctly first time..


Assembling Ikea furniture...for mainly Egyptian customers...good luck with your project


----------



## aykalam

Maireadhoey said:


> We just moved from beside the site to Maadi and that was one of the reasons, road 90 is a disaster already. The government hold "ransom strips" as they are commonly called down each side of the ring road, so although the developers are responsible for the roads on site the roads department will make the connection to it.....doesn't bear thinking about


the whole area around Downtown is already chaotic as it is, and they have not even opened all the stores inside the mall...and Festival City opening next door in June 2013, with no real access roads. Traffic around CityStars will be nothing compared to the chaos they are bringing upon Tagammoa and the Ring rd


----------



## MaidenScotland

aykalam said:


> Assembling Ikea furniture...for mainly Egyptian customers...good luck with your project




on second thoughts


----------



## hurghadapat

aykalam said:


> Assembling Ikea furniture...for mainly Egyptian customers...good luck with your project


Believe me no egyptian will want ikea furniture....not ornate enough for them


----------



## MaidenScotland

hurghadapat said:


> Believe me no egyptian will want ikea furniture....not ornate enough for them


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## aykalam

hurghadapat said:


> Believe me no egyptian will want ikea furniture....not ornate enough for them


I hope you are right, but the (not-official) Ikea Egypt page on FB has over 26k followers. As far as I am concerned, they can make it expats-only though


----------



## MaidenScotland

wedish furniture giant IKEA has landed itself in hot water in its home country after women and girls were airbrushed out of some of the pictures in its Saudi Arabian catalogue.
Swedish firm erases women in Saudi catalogue - Europe - Al Jazeera English


----------



## aykalam

MaidenScotland said:


> wedish furniture giant IKEA has landed itself in hot water in its home country after women and girls were airbrushed out of some of the pictures in its Saudi Arabian catalogue.
> Swedish firm erases women in Saudi catalogue - Europe - Al Jazeera English


before and after

http://ep01.epimg.net/sociedad/imag...49106915_875612_1349108435_noticia_normal.jpg


----------



## Githa

Hi 
try to search for Ikea Kidz on Fb - do not know much about it, but it looks like there are some people who order and get things from there

Githa


----------



## Deeana

i'm sitting at Paul's in New Cairo (Downtown Katameya) and marvelling at how much more building has taken place since last January (four months ago). Today I spotted the IKEA building, strikingly blue and yellow, with lights visible inside. Not open yet - but seemingly not far off. Does anyone know of an opening date yet? I have an apartment here in Cairo to furnish and can't wait to get inside the doors of the new store!!!!


----------



## Biffy

Beginning of June.


----------



## Biffy

this year - I hasten to add


----------



## aykalam

Isa


----------



## Deeana

Biffy said:


> this year - I hasten to add


Is that really true??? Fantastic news, thanks for the info.


----------



## Deeana

I just got a reply from the IKEA head office. They say that IKEA will open this autumn, and that three months before the opening date it will be listed on their website as a new store. So, countdown begins!


----------



## Maireadhoey

The official opening date for Cairo festival city is 18th September. They have a facebook page called Cairo Festival City Mall where they publish uodates. Ikea is behind schedule and may not make this date with Ramadan etc but should be open before Christmas.


----------



## Maireadhoey

Oh forgot to mention that although on site all roads, car parking etc is finished the "authorities" have a ransom strip running parallel to the ring road. Until some agreement can be reached allowing customers to cross this few metres it won't matter if it's all finished as you won't be able to enter from that side....


----------



## aykalam

Maireadhoey said:


> Oh forgot to mention that although on site all roads, car parking etc is finished the "authorities" have a ransom strip running parallel to the ring road. Until some agreement can be reached allowing customers to cross this few metres it won't matter if it's all finished as you won't be able to enter from that side....


same old...the company will have to reach some "financial agreement" with the authorities, then things will move one


----------



## sumada

*ikea*



Maireadhoey said:


> Yes but it will be bigger than any of their other stores in Egypt


Hello mairead, any update on the opening of ikea.


----------



## Milouk84

November 26th, 2013, via a huge ad on road 90.


----------

